# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Антивирусы  > Антируткиты  >  AVZ не открывается из Казахстана

## joniscoolkz

Приветствую камрады. Давно я не был у вас. Соскучился  :Smiley:  Да и забыл все уже...
Проблема у нас в Казахстане  :Sad: 
Не открывается сайт Олега... и соот-но не можем скачать avz... и обновить его...
через проксю могем скачать... а обновляться все равно не хочет...
причем все пингуется:



```
C:\Users\Пользователь>ping z-oleg.com

Обмен пакетами с z-oleg.com [89.108.67.190] с 32 байтами данных:
Ответ от 89.108.67.190: число байт=32 время=146мс TTL=52
Ответ от 89.108.67.190: число байт=32 время=139мс TTL=52
Ответ от 89.108.67.190: число байт=32 время=139мс TTL=52


Статистика Ping для 89.108.67.190:
    Пакетов: отправлено = 3, получено = 3, потеряно = 0
    (0% потерь)
Приблизительное время приема-передачи в мс:
    Минимальное = 139мсек, Максимальное = 146 мсек, Среднее = 141 мсек
```

и трасерица...



```
C:\Users\Пользователь>tracert z-oleg.com

Трассировка маршрута к z-oleg.com [89.108.67.190]
с максимальным числом прыжков 30:


  1    <1 мс    <1 мс    <1 мс  192.168.1.1
  2    23 ms    24 ms    23 ms  92.47.207.8
  3    27 ms    23 ms    23 ms  92.47.207.5
  4    24 ms    23 ms    23 ms  82.200.240.252
  5    53 ms    52 ms    53 ms  alma-core-l2-6.online.kz [95.59.170.42]
  6    54 ms    52 ms    53 ms  alma-core-l1-6.online.kz [92.47.145.13]
  7    53 ms    53 ms    52 ms  akto-core-l1-1.online.kz [92.47.145.2]
  8    52 ms    53 ms    53 ms  92.47.150.119
  9    53 ms    55 ms    53 ms  akto-gate-1.online.kz [92.47.151.174]
 10   148 ms   143 ms   143 ms  195.239.3.37
 11   151 ms   146 ms   146 ms  194.186.205.102
 12   149 ms   156 ms   148 ms  gw6-dc5-6.agava.net [89.108.112.254]
 13   142 ms   139 ms   139 ms  cp156.agava.net [89.108.67.190]


Трассировка завершена.
```

но открываться сайт без прокси никак не хочет...
Я собственно не знаю куда писать и что делать... но такая ситуация которая больше полу года длится... реально напрягает...
Как решить?
Прописка в хостс не помогает.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## PavelA

Попробуй скачать из моей подписи. Там версия старенькая, но для начала в самый раз.

----------


## joniscoolkz

Это хорошо... но обновлять его как? Скачать я и через проксю могу... А вот через проксю не обновится почему-то...

----------


## olejah

*joniscoolkz*, я передал Олегу Зайцеву информацию. Если он сам не отпишется, я передам Вам ответ.

----------


## joniscoolkz

Спасибо. Все админы страны мучаются  :Smiley: 
Провайдер Мегалайн Казахтелеком.
megaline.kz

на других кз. операторах, ситуация по-моему такая же.

----------


## regist

*Olejah*, этот вопрос уже подымали на фанклубе ЛК и вообщем-то об этом уже давно известно.
http://forum.kaspersky.com/index.php?showtopic=242663

- - - Добавлено - - -




> Скачать я и через проксю могу... А вот через проксю не обновится почему-то...


а если настройки прокси в IE прописать не получается ? + временно пока не найдёте решение, можно качать отдельно базы с сайта Олега и обновлять вручную. Конечно гемор, но лучше чем ничего.

----------


## olejah

Да знаю я. Напомнить не помешает.

----------


## joniscoolkz

было бы отлично открыть зеркало в кз...
могу помочь с этим.

----------


## manana

Столкнулся с такой же проблемой около полугода назад. Написал письмо в местный CERT. Исправили. Провайдер - 2DAY Telecom (Билайн Интернет Дома). Казахстанским пользователям: проверьте актуальность проблемы.

----------


## kerey

Привет всем! Я из Казахстана. У меня все открывается и я неделю назад скачал AVZ.

----------


## antanta

Подтверждаю проблему. Нет коннекту ни через network.kz (он же СТС), ни через Altel 4G. Вот часть лога трассировки:


```
   8   308 ms    94 ms    86 ms  e-plus.c.di-net.ru [89.208.23.2] 
  9    87 ms    86 ms    90 ms  te1-0-1.rt1.dc6.agava.net [89.108.112.243] 
 10    87 ms    87 ms    86 ms  cp156.agava.net [89.108.67.190]
```

Сниффер говорит, что 9-й узел (89.108.112.243) рубит пакеты по ttl. 
Да, еще телнетом к z-oleg.com на 80 порт подключиться не удается. Тем не менее сайт хостера agava.net вполне себе открывается в браузере. Странно.

----------

